# Tyra banks Admits to having Ibs (video Clip)



## 13561 (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi Guys i thought this would be interesting. I love tyra banks and shes one of the most beautiful women ive ever seen. and shes an ex victorias secret model, but here, she admits to having IBS...watch it...i was actually amazed. now i dont feel so bad.


----------



## Buzz_24601 (Sep 24, 2007)

Lol definately makes me feel a lot less embarrassed. I wish more people would talk about it like this.


----------



## 17015 (Jul 6, 2005)

I wonder what she does for it???


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Whatever who bring publicity,it's good for us.I would like to see her doing much more for IBS tho.


----------

